
Ask HN: Is anyone aware of mobile app Proxy SDKs? - gitgud
So I was looking for a proxy service for a web-scraping project and stumbled upon illuminate.io . They claim to have 35 million residential IP Adresses.<p>The [1] explanation of how they get those IP&#x27;s kind of shocked me a bit....<p><i>How does Luminati acquire its Mobile IPs?... Luminati pays a monthly fee to the application vendor, who passes that value on to the user by not displaying ads.</i><p>So essentially it sounds like an app developer installs the SDK into the app and gets paid to provide proxy traffic through the users device... As an alternative to in-app advertising.<p>This seems highly unethical to route random traffic through people&#x27;s devices right? Especially people using proxy&#x27;s to hide their behavior... Sounds like a TOR network to me...<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;luminati.io&#x2F;proxy-networks&#x2F;mobile-ips
======
Nextgrid
Definitely highly unethical but not more than what a lot of apps are already
doing regarding privacy.

